# YouTube TV lost Tennis Channel



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

I don’t care myself but now less for the money. YTTV is losing channels like crazy. All FOX sports now this. 
I am fine for now but HATE the thought of going back to AT&T and over pay for streaming service 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## espaeth (Oct 14, 2003)

Tennis is another Sinclair owned channel.

It's going to be interesting as things continue to shake up. Even WideOpenWest (WOW) cable has given up on their TV product, they just point you to TV streaming services now: Get Live Streaming TV in Chicago, IL | WOW!

Basically ATT is the only one left caving to demands. We'll see how long that trend continues, I guess.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

espaeth said:


> Tennis is another Sinclair owned channel.
> 
> It's going to be interesting as things continue to shake up. Even WideOpenWest (WOW) cable has given up on their TV product, they just point you to TV streaming services now: Get Live Streaming TV in Chicago, IL | WOW!
> 
> Basically ATT is the only one left caving to demands. We'll see how long that trend continues, I guess.


AT&T's dispute involved Sinclair's O&O stations _plus_ Tennis Channel. Technically AT&T could have let Sinclair pull all their O&O locals plus Tennis Channel and kept the Fox Sports/YES RSNs until the contract with Old Fox ran out. However more people will cancel over the loss of local channels than RSNs. Charter Spectrum was in the same hole as AT&T when they renewed their agreement with Sinclair & added Marquee Sports Network.

Dish was able to drop the Fox Sports/YES RSNs because the contract expired during the transition window when Disney temporarily had them and couldn't bundle them with Disney properties or the former Fox properties Disney kept like FX.
fuboTV doesn't carry the O&O Sinclair stations just mainly Sinclair's sidecars owned by shell companies like Cunningham Broadcasting Corporation. When their deal for the Fox/YES RSNs expired they were unable to reach a new agreement with Sinclair.
Hulu + Live TV & YouTube TV has (or had) separate agreements for Sinclair O&Os, Sinclair sidecar locals (that's by law), Tennis Channel & Fox/YES RSNs. They can let agreements for Tennis Channel & Fox/YES RSNs expire without losing Sinclair O&O locals & Sinclair sidecar locals.
If Sinclair still has the RSNs by the time Dish, Hulu + Live TV & YouTube TV's agreement with the O&O locals ends they will be faced with no Sinclair O&O locals or accepting a bundle deal like AT&T did which includes coverage for the Sinclair O&O locals, Tennis Channel, Marquee Sports Network, YES Network & Fox Sports RSNs.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

gio12 said:


> I don't care myself but now less for the money. YTTV is losing channels like crazy. All FOX sports now this.
> I am fine for now but HATE the thought of going back to AT&T and over pay for streaming service


Concerns over losing channels are always legitimate. But you're making the assumption that these channels will never return to YTTV. I don't think that's a fair assumption.

Sinclair needs to be in these spaces. Their local sports segment took an estimated $4.2 billion hit, in part to losing YTTV and Hulu+Live. They'll eventually reach an agreement, and hopefully before NBA/NHL seasons get back into full swing


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The channels will likely return ... but as with traditional MVPDs, I expect that the price didn't go down when the channels were lost and are likely to go up after the channels return. It is just the nature of the business.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

James Long said:


> The channels will likely return ... but as with traditional MVPDs, I expect that the price didn't go down when the channels were lost and are likely to go up after the channels return. It is just the nature of the business.


Exactly. YTTV also just announced that it is adding WGN America in early 2021. I'm sure it's weighing costs/viewership from an overall scale when making these decisions. I'm not saying losing content is great, of course. I don't watch Tennis Channel (not sure I ever really have?), but I know others do, so I sympathize with that situation. But, as always, the glory of streaming is that we can pick and choose as we please, on the go!


----------



## garn9173 (Apr 4, 2005)

B. Shoe said:


> Concerns over losing channels are always legitimate. But you're making the assumption that these channels will never return to YTTV. I don't think that's a fair assumption.
> 
> Sinclair needs to be in these spaces. Their local sports segment took an estimated $4.2 billion hit, in part to losing YTTV and Hulu+Live. They'll eventually reach an agreement, and hopefully before NBA/NHL seasons get back into full swing


What concerns me is the footprint. The short term agreement YTTV and Sinclair had drastically reduced the footprint of the RSN's. Here in Iowa, I Iost FS Midwest/Midwest + and FS North with that short term deal and went back to HuluLive.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

garn9173 said:


> What concerns me is the footprint. The short term agreement YTTV and Sinclair had drastically reduced the footprint of the RSN's. Here in Iowa, I Iost FS Midwest/Midwest + and FS North with that short term deal and went back to HuluLive.


And for your specific situation, that's an understandable concern. What RSNs do you currently have now? I know that eastern part of Iowa is a sweet spot, in terms of what RSNs you could receive (or at least previously could).


----------



## garn9173 (Apr 4, 2005)

B. Shoe said:


> And for your specific situation, that's an understandable concern. What RSNs do you currently have now? I know that eastern part of Iowa is a sweet spot, in terms of what RSNs you could receive (or at least previously could).


NBC Sports Chicago


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Vegas is another sweet spot for RSNs. Before the spat, we had Angels, Padres, DBacks, Giants, A's. We lost the DBacks and Angels when the maps were re-drawn and have now lost the Padres as well.

ATT certainly has sports locked down right now. I sampled a free week and found that we got Angels, Dodgers, Padres, Giants and A's. 

Looking forward to next season to see what happens with Sinclair.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

MikeW said:


> Vegas is another sweet spot for RSNs. Before the spat, we had Angels, Padres, DBacks, Giants, A's. We lost the DBacks and Angels when the maps were re-drawn and have now lost the Padres as well.
> 
> ATT certainly has sports locked down right now. I sampled a free week and found that we got Angels, Dodgers, Padres, Giants and A's.
> 
> Looking forward to next season to see what happens with Sinclair.


I guess if someone really wanted RSNs and the AMC, A&E and Discovery networks they could just get Philo & AT&T TV Now Max for $100/mo.

However what throws another wrench into this plan is how Discovery+ will work. One could just get AT&T TV Now Max along with AMC+ from Prime Video Channels/Apple TV Channels/Roku Channel for $8.99/mo and the ad-supported Discovery+ tier ($4.99/mo) and pay $93.98 in total. That setup would cover HBO Max, Cinemax, AMC+ (which includes Shudder, SundanceNow & IFC Films Unlimited) and Discovery+. Way more content at the same price as AT&T TV's Entertainment pkg ($93/mo) that doesn't have RSNs, HBO Max, etc.


----------

